# Cold-pressed honey



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

You learn something new every day. At the last Farmer's Market I was asked if I had any "cold-pressed honey." That term was new to me. I "googled" it and it seems to be a required process for the organic crowd.

Anyone else do this? Why?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

> Anyone else do this? Why?


 No, The more I speak to some in this crowd the more I want my GMO food


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

If you filter your honey without heating it then you have 'cold-pressed honey'

If you heat your honey to filter it or keep it from 'going to sugar' you don't.

To help complicate things 'Health' people often say that 'heated' honey has chemicals added to it to keep it from going to sugar. I KNOW that is not true, I am just tell you what some of them say and put on their websites.

Remember, if it's on the Internet it has to be true!


----------

